

Schema.org API - garbados
http://schema.maxthayer.org/

======
riffraff
I am ashamed to ask the question: what is this for?

~~~
garbados
No sweat; still figuring that out myself.

So, [http://schema.org/](http://schema.org/) stores schemas describing a
significant subset of all things ever. It's intended to use to mark up HTML so
crawlers can more intelligently understand what's on your page. Is `avatar` a
movie, a show, or a profile image?

I'm experimenting with using schema.org's schemas in databases, saving myself
time modeling my data, and making the aforementioned HTML markup easier. Part
of that experimentation is this API, and using it to auto-generate schemas.

------
idointernet
I wish this was a default feature of schema.org. I look forward to pouring
over this stuff.

------
Gabriel_Martin
Nice man! Props on the contribution.

